

The Breakdown of Modern Web Design - Bluem00
http://humor.beecy.net/geeks/web-design/web-design.gif

======
micah63
Pretty much bang on, I don't swear too much, but replace that with banging my
head off the wall and the pie chart is bang on.

------
karzeem
I'd get rid of the table slice and add that chunk to the death-to-IE section.
It would be interesting to see how many person-hours have been spent in the
U.S. since, say, 2003 solely on fixing sites' IE bugs.

